# Puerto Vallarta apartment rental



## Susanmarie44

Hello,

I am considering a move to either Oaxaca or Puerto Vallarta, and want to get some idea of prices and availability for one bedroom apartments. I found a local Oaxaca newspaper with classifieds, but nothing for PV except holiday rentals. Can anyone suggest a local resource or contact? I plan to visit first, and I know the best way is to look around and ask, and I will, but I have some mobility limitations and it would help to have one or two contacts in advance. Thanks for any information.


----------



## travelingrae

Two websites that will give you an idea of the market are Vivanuncios and Inmuebles 24. They're not as good a resource as boots on the ground experience, but I've had good experience with both in two different cities.


----------



## circle110

I have been impressed with the wide range of rentals listed on vivanuncios. 
Local listing indeed are always your best bet for the best prices, but I find vivanuncios darn close to the local papers as far as prices go. In fact I frequently find the same ads on vivanuncios as in the paper and at the same price. We are currently looking in Queretaro and most of the websites list ridiculously overpriced properties, but vivanuncios has very realistic local listings -- everything from dingy little apartments and casitas to gigantic mansions in the most desirable locales.


Here is a link to PV rentals on vivanuncios. Once you get to the page you can add filters to dial it in to your wants. As of now there are 245 PV rentals listed. Remember that the prices are in pesos, not dollars. If a rental price is given in dollars, you can be pretty sure it's too high.

https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/s-renta-inmuebles/puerto-vallarta/v1c1098l10594p1


----------



## ExpatEmigre

If you want to PM me, I can give you some agency websites as well.


----------



## Susanmarie44

Thanks so much for your responses and the information. I'm encouraged, and will start looking into them now.


----------



## rpattyn

Hi, there are several Facebook groups especially for a) Puerto Vallarta (or any other place) an b) for rentals in specific Mexican towns etc. I would recommend you look at the pages Puerto Vallarta Mexico and Rentals Puerto Vallarta Mexico as well as the group Moving to Mexico - rentals are so often much cheaper when you have contacts like you get on these Facebook pages.

Good luck


----------



## sparks

Mano a Mano - Anuncios Clasificados de Puerto Vallarta

Ultimately beat the street and see in person


----------

